# Illness benefit and new job...help needed!



## Apple5 (9 Jul 2012)

I am a stay at home mother of 3. My husband had an accident and is awaiting a back surgery, he has been on illness benefit for one year, we recieve €402 (€188 for him and remainder for me as a dependent and the 3 children). I am hoping to get a job that pays €24k which is €400 per week. Does anyone know if I got this job would my husband still get to keep his own allowance of €188? Or what would we be entitled to...thanks in advance for any advice given, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Jul 2012)

See here:-  Illness Benefit  Illness Benefit is a payment for insured people who cannot work due to illness. You may qualify for Illness Benefit if you are unable to work due to illness, satisfy the Pay Related Social Insurance (PRSI) conditions, and are under age 66. The  personal rate is not means-tested or affected by other income you may have such as an occupational pension.


----------



## Ann1 (9 Jul 2012)

Your husbands Illness benefit is paid from the PRSI contributions he has paid and is not means tested so he should continue to get his payment of €188 per week. 
Note 2 in the attached link gives an explanation of the additional payments he may qualify for.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW19/Pages/sw19_sect5.aspx


----------



## bellandbear (25 Jul 2012)

Could I just ask if you were full time for past 9 years and then was put on 3 days a week at work and claimed JSB for the 2 days and your JSB came to an end would you be entitlted to Ilness benefit.


----------

